# Prescriptions for vape juice in Australia



## Hooked (3/4/20)

*New online smoking clinic offers prescriptions for vaping*
https://athra.org.au/blog/2020/04/01/new-online-smoking-clinic-offers-prescriptions-for-vaping/
1 April 2020

"AUSTRALIA'S first online medical service to help smokers quit is now available. The service offers prescriptions for vaping where appropriate.

Quitclinics provides best-practice medical care for smokers. Smokers should try to quit first with the approved treatments such as nicotine patches or gum or varenicline tablets. However, if other methods have been unsuccessful and you are interested in vaping, support and prescriptions for vaping liquids can be provided.

The doctor will speak to you about your smoking history and past quit attempts. All patients will be asked how many cigarettes they are smoking at the first visit and at 3-monthly intervals afterwards.

Patients make an appointment online and pay a $79 fee prior to consultation (about the cost of two packs of cigarettes). There is no Medicare rebate.

The service is available Australia-wide.

Vaping nicotine is legal in Australia if you have a prescription for nicotine from a registered Australian doctor. Quitclinics will provide prescriptions where appropriate to help smokers quit or reduce relapse to smoking...

*For more information*
Visit www.quitclinics.com
Email: info@quitclinics.com

PLEASE NOTE: ATHRA and its directors have no commercial or financial relationship with quitclinics.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

